

The Tumblr Porn Crackdown Is Here - jerryhuang100
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2013/07/tumblr-porn-crackdown-here/67300/

======
FreshCode
The article is mostly fluff. There are some new classifications and
limitations on which type of posts will show up in users' dashboard.

------
DanBC
A sensible rating system for images seems like a good idea. Bob may want to
see naked men and women, but not want to see any insertions, for example.

This isn't about prudery, it's about letting people find what they want
quickly.

It's possibly a good way to market a filter to the people who dislike the net-
nanny style filters.

Or am I totally wrong here?

~~~
Tiktaalik
It seems like crazy overkill. It's not like they're implementing a safe search
feature or anything. It seems like Adult blogs will be completely unsearchable
by either Google or Tumblr's own search engine. Unless you already have a link
to an adult tumblr, you'll never be able to find it.

------
lcedp
> Nice to know that somebody with common sense can decide what is good for me
> as I sure can't.

